# Warning water shortage



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No water in Maadi and Giza will be affected soon....fill your buckets up


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Down river a sugar plant went on fire and their fuel pipe was ruptured spilling the oil in the Nile.. apparently the oil slick has reached Maadi and they have switched the water intake off to prevent oil getting into the pipes... next intake is Giza so it is probable that too will be switched off. This happened days ago.. and has not been on the news.. typical


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Down river a sugar plant went on fire and their fuel pipe was ruptured spilling the oil in the Nile.. apparently the oil slick has reached Maadi and they have switched the water intake off to prevent oil getting into the pipes... next intake is Giza so it is probable that too will be switched off. This happened days ago.. and has not been on the news.. typical


I did read about it in the news, but it didn't affect Cairo so I thought nothing of it. Of course the river flows downstream so I guess it was only a matter of time.

First this Govt responds to Nile oil spills in Upper Egypt | Egypt Independent

then this Nile oil slicks drift downstream - Daily News Egypt


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

No water in Rehab.

I did fill up a bucket or two earlier, thanks MS :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I still have water but I have a full kettle and 3 buckets of the stuff


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you for the warning!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Water back for the last hour now. But what do you know

The government is considering increasing water prices for homes, industrial and commercial facilities to match the market price, in a bid to eliminate LE5 billion in annual state-provided water subsidies.

Mohamed Hassan, the head of the government’s Consumer Protection Agency, said that the increase will be applied gradually over five years.

The government is the sole provider of water filtering and distribution. It hopes to cut its budget deficit, which was LE170 billion last year.

The Ministry of Drinking Water and Sanitation Facilities had prepared a draft law with the increase, which would be submitted to the Cabinet in the coming weeks.

Hassan said a cubic meter of water costs the government LE2, but it sells the same amount to citizens for 50 piasters.

Govt mulls increasing water prices | Egypt Independent


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I still have water but I have a full kettle and 3 buckets of the stuff


water back on in our part of Rehab :clap2::clap2:

but not in some others


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Umm they spend so much on water cause like here in Sherouk in our street the three pipes are broken in the ground and leaking water all over and about every block is the same story. There is no idea of water conservation...like it will never run out...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and yet there are millions living without running water in Egypt


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

No water shortage in maadi Sariyat. They should definitely raise the price of water though, then the gardeners and boabs might conserve ( ok, that's not likely).

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> No water shortage in maadi Sariyat. They should definitely raise the price of water though, then the gardeners and boabs might conserve ( ok, that's not likely).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Not sure I'd place the responsability on the bawabs or gardeners. From what I see in Maadi, its after all the tenants who demand a wash for their cars every single morning as well as a watered down and spotless path to walk from their apartment block to their shiny cars.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Not sure I'd place the responsability on the bawabs or gardeners. From what I see in Maadi, its after all the tenants who demand a wash for their cars every single morning as well as a watered down and spotless path to walk from their apartment block to their shiny cars.


My villa has a computerised water sprinkler system which is programmable to come on at certain times and for a specified period. This works great at every level.
I do not have my car washed every day - it's washed when dirty.

Doing my little bit


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Well... I do my bit by not owning a car :tongue1:

BTW no water in Rehab again today


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> No water shortage in maadi Sariyat. They should definitely raise the price of water though, then the gardeners and boabs might conserve ( ok, that's not likely).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum




The water came back on about 6pm.. perhaps you missed it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

So far my water has not gone off but the smell of chlorine coming from the tap water is overpowering...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

On and off cuts in Rehab for the last few days. I'm beginning to think this may have nothing to do with the Nile oil slick


----------



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

4 months ago a case of 12 1.5L of Baraka water was 18EGY and this week it was 35EGY! Guess they are using this water shortage issue to raise the prices even though they had plenty of cases. It's not like this summer in Alex where bottled water was scarce for a short stint and you were only allowed to purchase a couple of bottles at a time. That was just due to overcrowding of Alex in summer I suppose though...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jii18 said:


> 4 months ago a case of 12 1.5L of Baraka water was 18EGY and this week it was 35EGY! Guess they are using this water shortage issue to raise the prices even though they had plenty of cases. It's not like this summer in Alex where bottled water was scarce for a short stint and you were only allowed to purchase a couple of bottles at a time. That was just due to overcrowding of Alex in summer I suppose though...




No.. we had a bottled water shortage in the summer something to do with the water not being up to standard.. or there were no plastic bottles available.. depends on which newspaper you read


----------

